# Overdrive's l&j raceway



## mahorsc (Mar 26, 2008)

i have collected almost all track i need (thanks guys) 
i think i remember a post about cleaning rust off rails of L&J but i can't seem to find it can anyone help???
i am going old school with guard rails. some decorations and hills for the overpass
part of the track is laid out 
i can only work on it a little at a time (still healing from colon surgery have 1 more on the 18th)so any thing i can do sitting down helps
thanks kevin


----------



## cwbam (Feb 8, 2010)

After track set up:

vacume, wipe windex (mild all purpose cleaner) maybe dilute it

try running a Magnet chassis car LifeLike T chassis (+-24-18 v power supply)

I've use a harbor freight knife sharpener on the highest grit ? 800 its block shaped with different grits.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Okay, here's my method for cleaning L&J track. 

1. Wrap a piece of 1000 grit wet/dry paper around a chunk of 2X4. Sand the top of each section of track until clean and fairly shiny.

2. I use a small wire brush wheel in my Dremel to clean the connection tabs for each rail. Easiest way to do this grab a stack of 8 or 10 similar tracks and hit the tabs one at a time through the stack. You want to pay attention to the direction of rotation of the wheel and hit the tabs in a way that the wheel doesn't hook the tabs. Right handedly speaking, the tabs that face you will be the ones you hit holding the Dremel in your right hand. Flip the stack over and do the other 2 rows of tabs. Then repeat the process at the other end of the stack.

3. Once all the rail and tabs are cleaned up, wipe down each track with a rag sprayed with WD-40. Wipe with a clean rag and they're ready to assemble.


----------



## mahorsc (Mar 26, 2008)

*started laying track*

layout looks pretty good now to clean and pin


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Looks like a cool layout!! What are you planning to run on it? Magnet cars may not like the bridge tracks too much. T Jets ought to be a blast on it though! Once you get it cleaned and assembled, I recommend getting a swiffer for dusting, and then run a US1 truck around each lane right after to shine up the rails. I'm seriously considering trying my L&J again too, if I can keep my table that is.


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Diggin it...*

Great layout design. LOve to see L&J being used. Don't ya wish the new age track mfgs would make more specialty pieces??


----------



## Dslot (Sep 2, 2007)

tjd241 said:


> Don't ya wish the new age track mfgs would make more specialty pieces??


Yes!
Mostly odd-sized straights, 
but also pit-road turnoffs, and single-lane pieces, and bumps, and bridge tracks like *mahorsc*'s. 
and ... 
Cars that will go over them.

-- D


----------



## mahorsc (Mar 26, 2008)

slotcarman12078 said:


> Looks like a cool layout!! What are you planning to run on it? Magnet cars may not like the bridge tracks too much. T Jets ought to be a blast on it though! Once you get it cleaned and assembled, I recommend getting a swiffer for dusting, and then run a US1 truck around each lane right after to shine up the rails. I'm seriously considering trying my L&J again too, if I can keep my table that is.


i am mainly t-jet racer and JL/AW kind guy i am thinking stock and classic t-jets
we also run a skinny tire JL with stock uncut bodys 
i have a tko track that gets magnet cars once in a while but not very often
thanks kevin


----------



## mahorsc (Mar 26, 2008)

i talked to some oldtimers in KC they say use trans fluid to wipe rust out then clean with wd40 will bring track back so i will try that soon
i have tools to clean rails but sanding and filing you need to becareful you dont create low spots in the rail

thanks kevin


----------



## toomanyhobbies (Mar 27, 2005)

I used two above suggestions with great results. Sharpening stone on the rails then WD 40 on the track surface. For the connectors, a wire brush attachment in a dremel worked well. Use a low speed on the dremel. Wheel tends to run off the contact into the plastic but not enough to really harm it.

Best of luck in your upcoming surgery and best wishes for a speedy recovery!

Dominic


----------



## mahorsc (Mar 26, 2008)

thanks all


----------

